# A Perfect Circle



## smokeh (Dec 12, 2008)

this band is amazing. i know its the same dude from Tool and a few other people from around that band but imo this band is better than Tool. dont get me wrong, i do like tool but there is something about a perfect circle that just amazes me about their music.

ive been listening to a perfect circle for about 4 years. every time i stop listening to them after weeks of them being in my cd players, i hear 1 of their songs again maybe a couple months later and im back listening to them for weeks!

whats every1s fave song?

oh and i love listening to them when im baked. its just even better!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree about them being better than Tool..... Tool is good in their own right but a lot of their songs are quite boring imo .. and not because of the style, but Maynard's voice in Tool is boring. The instrumentation can be as well. But yeah Tool isn't a bad band..but I prefer APC any day. 

Did you know the only reason why Maynard formed APC is to get in a movie ?! He hardly even gives a damn about the band .... 

I've been listening to them for over a year. My faves.. that's a hard one ... It's between Judith, Orestes, Blue, and Passive.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 12, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I agree about them being better than Tool..... Tool is good in their own right but a lot of their songs are quite boring imo .. and not because of the style, but Maynard's voice in Tool is boring. The instrumentation can be as well. But yeah Tool isn't a bad band..but I prefer APC any day.
> 
> Did you know the only reason why Maynard formed APC is to get in a movie ?! He hardly even gives a damn about the band ....
> 
> I've been listening to them for over a year. My faves.. that's a hard one ... It's between Judith, Orestes, Blue, and Passive.



Outsider, Nurse who loved me, The Noose


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> Outsider, Nurse who loved me, The Noose



Gravity ! A Stranger ! The Package..  They rock ... They don't have many songs ... I don't think there is one that I DON'T like... Except maybe Sleeping Beauty... that's one song I skip on the record every time. lol


----------



## NarrowEye (Dec 12, 2008)

Outsider, no doubt. Has to be with video


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

NarrowEye said:


> Outsider, no doubt. Has to be with video



I didn't like that vid.. Very corny. Didn't fit with my personal depiction of the song....


----------



## NarrowEye (Dec 12, 2008)

The vid and the song are two completely separate things; in an awkward way I like them together.


----------



## el shaggy (Dec 14, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Orestes, Blue,


Magdalena, Gravity.

Judith (Danny Lohner Remix) off the Hallow single is fantastic too.

In recent news, Maynard and Billy Howerdel will be reforming while Tool is on break. They plan to release some singles and an album later.


----------



## smokeh (Dec 14, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I agree about them being better than Tool..... Tool is good in their own right but a lot of their songs are quite boring imo .. and not because of the style, but Maynard's voice in Tool is boring. The instrumentation can be as well. But yeah Tool isn't a bad band..but I prefer APC any day.
> 
> Did you know the only reason why Maynard formed APC is to get in a movie ?! He hardly even gives a damn about the band ....
> 
> I've been listening to them for over a year. My faves.. that's a hard one ... It's between Judith, Orestes, Blue, and Passive.


really? what film?

i seen some interviews on youtube and its just like their rather, high as fuck an dunno whats going on or they just dont care.



el shaggy said:


> Magdalena, Gravity.
> 
> Judith (Danny Lohner Remix) off the Hallow single is fantastic too.
> 
> In recent news, Maynard and Billy Howerdel will be reforming while Tool is on break. They plan to release some singles and an album later.


they said they wont do any more APC songs or reform the band....


does any1 like the remixes? i love the judith one. Judith Renholder Remix. its on the film Underworld. theres also one, from resident evil, The outsider -Apocalypse remix.


----------



## el shaggy (Dec 15, 2008)

smokeh said:


> they said they wont do any more APC songs or reform the band....


Think again friend.
http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.Net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=110519

Also danny Lonher = Renholder, so yea that remix is great, FUCK YOUR GOD


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 15, 2008)

smokeh said:


> really? what film?
> 
> i seen some interviews on youtube and its just like their rather, high as fuck an dunno whats going on or they just dont care.
> 
> ...



Idk .. I just saw an interview a couple weeks ago and Maynard said that.. I'll never find it again for the life of me as there are hundreds of interviews with him on youtube.. I just came across it while watching music videos. He didn't even say what movie it was that he was trying to get in.. Possibly he was talking about Constantine? Passive is in that movie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNnyfeFhdQA


Rad movie too. 


In a way I think that Maynard is concerned about his Tool image .. that's why he stressed the fact that APC isn't too important to him. I think that a lot of hardcore Tool fans aren't into APC much.....Maynard seems kinda like an asshole sometimes too lol .. like he thinks all highly of himself and can come off as snobby.. But I guess it's inevitable for the fame to get to your head in some way... Still love him !


----------



## el shaggy (Dec 16, 2008)

Well if the film was around the time APC was forming it can't be constantine. I think he was just pimping his scene in 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFwdAud-n7k
this film.

He was likely being smug as usual. Dude like's his privacy. From the content of the first album, I think Maynard just had some ideas with a different tone. The songs are more anecdotal than Tool's more archetypal songs. and half the tracks are Female names.


----------

